

Show HN: discuss.io - Get feedback on your designs with visual annotations - dmix
http://discuss.io

======
tnorthcutt
FWIW, your logo looks a _lot_ like the Ubuntu logo (to me). I'm just one data
point, of course.

~~~
dmix
Ah true, there is some similarity: <http://i.imgur.com/PSWxJ.png>

Thanks for the heads up. I was never much of a logo designer, always focused
on UI/UX.

------
jawr
Love this idea, and the interface looks brilliant. Initial suggestion is to
have a password confirmation box on the sign up page.

~~~
christiangenco
Personally, I feel like a confirmation for any form field is insulting. Is it
there to prevent typos? I can almost understand it for the password as it's
obfuscated by dots (hence harder to see if you made a mistake), but I can
"feel" when typos happen, and if one happens when entering my password for the
first time I'll just clear the field and type it again.

In the case that I accidentally register with a typo-ed password, I'll just
reset it through my email (which I never mistype via. Typinator).
Alternatively, the password probably got saved by Chrome.

If anything, I'd remove the Username field and just make the email address the
username (assuming the backend could gracefully handle the transition). My
chances of registering go up exponentially the smaller the form gets, which -
I would postulate - is the primary reason the "log in with
facebook/github/open id" buttons are so effective.

------
vineet
Looks great. It would be awesome if you could just enter a URL to start
discussions with.

As for paying accounts - maybe keep 3-5 free design feedback free per user.
That way people can try it, get some value from it, and the professionals who
want to keep using more (and wanting to store old feedback) will want to pay.

------
tokenizer
This is an awesome tool. I'm sold already!

My only advice is to keep some form of this service free.

~~~
dmix
Thanks, we intend to keep it free for the near future. We may do some kind of
public/private model similar to github.

~~~
tokenizer
Oh another idea you could think about:

If for each box, you could somehow select all of the scripts and styles
inside, and allow them to be edited, with the edits being visible to all in
the app, then this tool would not only be great for quick discussions about
design, but also a way to quickly agree on it's solution. Don't forget being
able to somehow copy that code somewhere for when you actually make the
change!

A screenshot of the change with the dialog could also allow freelancers to
keep a record of approval with evidence!

While this may be a lot of work, the benefits could mean this app being used
extensively in the design and UI process. Let me know if there's something
similar integrated.

EDIT: This type of functionality is something that I would pay at up to 50 a
month to have because it would save time opening an editor, making the change,
reviewing the change, and finally committing the change when all I want to do
is get approval from a client.

Look to the stars with this, it's a brilliant tool, and has many
possibilities. Good luck!

Cheers

------
samirahmed
great idea, makes highlighting points and presenting / discussing design over
the internet very easy. Will use this in the future.

------
fooandbarify
This is fantastic. Great, simple idea, and looks well executed. I can't wait
to have a reason to use it.

------
Fizzadar
Awesome idea, beautiful looking site :)

------
nikunjk
Simple, easy, clean. Sold already.

